# show the prettiest pieces of wood YOU have ever owned



## phinds

Just for grins I thought I'd start a thread when everyone can show a few pics their favorite pieces of wood. It should be something you have had in hand, not something you've seen on the internet.

Also, would appreciate it if everyone would size their images so they are not huge.

I have a thing for cocobolo so here are my favorite three pieces of cocobolo, cut down to 400 pixels wide:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

Ok @phinds I’ll play. Spalted Black Walnut. 10” x 12” x 3 1-4”,thick. Pith included. I only looked at the top of piles so maybe more later on?



 



 



 

Rob

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Hard to pick but this is at the top on both sides. Buttonwood (Conocarpus erectus) and FL Keys Mahogany with spalted sap wood. Sorry about huge. I have a heck of a time resizing.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> I have a thing for cocobolo



I got a board I need to post. I'll see about getting it posted tomorrow....


----------



## Mike1950

toooooo many for one
American Elm





American Elm 






Ovangkol/shedua







BLM spalt






BLM Burl I called it the leech cause everytime I got near it I was bleeding






sorry for no names @phinds I was hot and tired.... and lazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## phinds

Mike, how about putting captions on those. Why make people guess?

That last one looks like you stole it from the Great Barrier Reef

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is yummy....
Cocobolo

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

ripjack13 said:


> This is yummy....
> Cocobolo
> View attachment 168692
> 
> View attachment 168693


The person who figures out a way to preserve those beautiful colors will be a wealthy individual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

That shedua makes me drooly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> That shedua makes me drooly...


That is some nice stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

WOW @ripjack13 that is a GORGEOUS piece of cocobolo. I drool in your general direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Tough call, esp to isolate just a few...
These will beg for a special project.

Spalted mango


 
Curly koa 


 
White teak burl 



Baculum...go look it up



Burly dogwood, this tree used to be right outside our kitchen window in previous house 


 


Snakewood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

B Rogers said:


> That is some nice stuff.



I've made some nice calls outta it... just sayin you might wanna try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers

gman2431 said:


> I've made some nice calls outta it... just sayin you might wanna try it!


I'd like to.... If I can afford it and if @Mike1950 still has some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> Baculum...go look it up



Wow....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's what I thought. OUCH!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....


Yep, who needs one of those when Viagra is available. Let's just turn it into a pen.....  ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I'm just trying to figure out what the hell the Baculum came from!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Rocky, as a Flintknapper, I believe I read about Raccoons having the bone. It was highly desired by some of the Abo Knappers to use in pressure flaking. I never saw any in use, but sure heard the talk. ............Jerry (in Tucson).


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what the hell the Baculum came from!



Most likely, a whale....


----------



## rocky1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Rocky, as a Flintknapper, I believe I read about Raccoons having the bone. It was highly desired by some of the Abo Knappers to use in pressure flaking. I never saw any in use, but sure heard the talk. ............Jerry (in Tucson).




Yes sir, they most certainly do. Rednecks around here back in the old days used to skin them out, sharpen the point, and carry them, claiming to use them for toothpicks. Although I never saw a sober redneck do so, I mighta saw a drunk one or two do so, but usually for entertainment value. That one is typically 1/8" or so thick, 2 1/2 - 3" long.

Bear also have baculum, used to skin those out, bleach them, and use them for swizzle sticks in the bar. Great for laughs; occasional fight. Those are 1/4 - 3/8" thick, and depending upon size of the bear, anywhere from 4 - 6" in length. 

Before y'all all go getting the wrong idea, No... The baculum does not extend the full length. And, neither is round. 



ripjack13 said:


> Most likely, a whale....



Possible... I would think whale baculum larger than that, but maybe not dependent upon size and species, and it may only be a part of one.


----------



## phinds



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> View attachment 168750



Paul, welcome to woodbarter....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> Paul, welcome to woodbarter....


Oh, I'm aware of it. I've done it myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert

My Cocobolo Burl Pens

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## B Rogers

Albert Kiebert said:


> My Cocobolo Burl Pens
> 
> View attachment 168786


Those are awesome.


----------



## Albert Kiebert

Camphor Burl Platter slab. Same side, just flipped on end to show change in grain patterns. Looks like there are floating faces in it!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

Albert Kiebert said:


> Camphor Burl Platter slab. Same side, just flipped on end to show change in grain patterns. Looks like there are floating faces in it!
> 
> View attachment 168787
> 
> View attachment 168788


That is cool with the eyes. I had a piece of Camphor Burl that had the craziest waviness I ever had. Kind of like I see in Redwood sometimes.


----------



## gman2431

These were handy and pretty good lookin... as I dig some more out I'll show them. None of these or more I show are for sale to get that out in the open. 

HRB 


Kingwood burl


Box elder burl


Red amboyna 


Best HRB I got with the white in it. 



Some pics were wetted some are waxed. None were photo enhanced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Do not own yet but workin on it. Amboyna

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I wish I could hit eye candy about 10 times on that one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wish I could hit eye candy about 10 times on that one


It almost looks like it glows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers

Mike1950 said:


> Do not own yet but workin on it.
> 
> View attachment 168808


WHOA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Do not own yet but workin on it.
> 
> View attachment 168808



Wood barter rules say you have to own it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR

rocky1 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what the hell the Baculum came from!


Fairly certain this one from walrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Do not own yet but workin on it.


and it is ... ?

I'm guessing amboyna burl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> Wood barter rules say you have to own it...


Only if you are selling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Only if you are selling.


But the rules of this thread are that you have to have (or have had) the wood in hand. If someone else owns the wood and you've never touched it, it's disqualified. But don't take it down, 'cause it's purty.

Just don't do it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> But the rules of this thread are that you have to have (or have had) the wood in hand. If someone else owns the wood and you've never touched it, it's disqualified. But don't take it down, 'cause it's purty.
> 
> Just don't do it again



I will make sure not to show it when it arrives....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

This is all from this site so some of you may recognize these:

I find this apple piece super interesting




BLB




This camphor is really unique

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

I harvest most of my turning wood, which is local stuff such as Sycamore, plain maple and Russian Olive. I did buy this 6x3 zebra several years ago from a club member. Also, I bought the quilted maple several years ago from Mike1950. It is 20X20X3 and will hopefully be a platter this winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> I harvest most of my turning wood, which is local stuff such as Sycamore, plain maple and Russian Olive. I did buy this 6x3 zebra several years ago from a club member. Also, I bought the quilted maple several years ago from Mike1950. It is 20X20X3 and will hopefully be a platter this winter.
> 
> View attachment 168857


That platter will be fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith

And I still have them

https://woodbarter.com/threads/amboyna-burl-slab.20358/

https://woodbarter.com/threads/pommele-sapele.26000/

https://woodbarter.com/threads/bookmatched-african-blackwood-burl.19405/

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

blue stain spalted chamise burl

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

beeswing eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber

spalted pecan river table i built

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

The "holy grail" they say eh...? Cocobolo burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

I have honduran rosewood burl too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> I have honduran rosewood burl too...


Are you saying mine is HRB?


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Are you saying mine is HRB?



No sir....just in addition to the coco I have. Yours reminded me I have some.

I need to get a pic of that tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> No sir....just in addition to the coco I have. Yours reminded me I have some.
> 
> I need to get a pic of that tomorrow



Got ya. I've had coco burl from others but never would truly identify it 100% as is. This stuff I know is so in pictured it. Lots of HRB floating around as coco burl...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith

But, what does everyone do with their wood? My 57 lb slab of amboyna burl that I bought 14 years ago still sits in a corner gathering dust while I have no idea what to do with it.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## phinds

Steve Smith said:


> But, what does everyone do with their wood? My 57 lb slab of amboyna burl that I bought 14 years ago still sits in a corner gathering dust while I have no idea what to do with it.


Well, if you're not going to do anything you should sell it and buy something you WILL do something with. OR ... you could just send it to me and I'll do something with it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I agree with the part of selling and getting something you will do something with. The part I don't agree with is sending to him...unless you split between us both!


----------



## Steve Smith

Like Krenov, I'm waiting for the wood to speak to me to tell me what it wants to be. A few weeks ago I found a sheet of veneer ~11" x 8' I bought and forgot about for a few years. It is an intensely quilted piece of bubinga, the like of which is rarely seen. About a week later I sketched up a cabinet design I want to incorporate it into. Some pieces just take longer to speak. Or I could hold on to it to increase in value. I've seen a couple web sites that sell AB pieces up to $5/in^3.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

Steve Smith said:


> But, what does everyone do with their wood? My 57 lb slab of amboyna burl that I bought 14 years ago still sits in a corner gathering dust while I have no idea what to do with it.



Depends on the wood! I like to collect the rare and pretty and also watch the price sky rocket (as it has been lately) in hope one day I'm sitting on a very nice chunk of change. Lots of guys who purchased wood 20 years ago are sitting on gold mines right now. 

The other stuff I just turn things outta that will never yield the money the raw wood will that is getting hard to find.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Steve Smith said:


> But, what does everyone do with their wood? My 57 lb slab of amboyna burl that I bought 14 years ago still sits in a corner gathering dust while I have no idea what to do with it.


That's kind of why I like pens. I don't have a ton of money invested in any one piece of wood and if I mess it up the "bummer" factor is a lot lower. I can also take it with me and just enjoy staring at the wood. A little chatoyance and I'm mesmerized. Chatoyance AND burl...if you don't know me you might mistake me for a drooling imbecile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith

@Pharmacyguy-Jim I started doing pens about 20 years ago and eventually concentrated on only mid to high end kits ($17 - $70) and only used the really nice stuff, which you can justify since you are using a tiny amount. One of my favorites are the pens that used some highly figured quilted sapele I bought from Berea Hardwoods years ago. 

And if you like chatoyance and burl check out what Tom did with some of the pommele/burl african blackwood I sold him. https://woodbarter.com/threads/abwb.28808/
I still have a bunch of that stuff left gathering dust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers

Steve Smith said:


> @Pharmacyguy-Jim I started doing pens about 20 years ago and eventually concentrated on only mid to high end kits ($17 - $70) and only used the really nice stuff, which you can justify since you are using a tiny amount. One of my favorites are the pens that used some highly figured quilted sapele I bought from Berea Hardwoods years ago.
> 
> And if you like chatoyance and burl check out what Tom did with some of the pommele/burl african blackwood I sold him. https://woodbarter.com/threads/abwb.28808/
> I still have a bunch of that stuff left gathering dust.


Want to get rid of a few blanks?


----------



## ripjack13

Here's my hrb....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's some black walnut burl I found down the road....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13

And my prized log of crazy curly koa from @Don Ratcliff ....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

B Rogers said:


> Want to get rid of a few blanks?


you took the words right out of my mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg

black and white ebony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg

Not the most interesting pic...but this is a 4' long pink ivory log that I stare at and think about cutting into sometimes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bhatleberg

Bristlecone pine front / back

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## vegas urban lumber

bhatleberg said:


> Bristlecone pine front / back
> 
> View attachment 170998
> 
> View attachment 170999


you sure?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Curly Koa I had last year. Sold it, of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bhatleberg

vegas urban lumber said:


> you sure?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

bhatleberg said:


> Yes, absolutely.


the wood id guys on here might like pictures of it for reference, and data base, especially good end grain shot


----------



## bhatleberg

sure - can do


----------



## ripjack13

bhatleberg said:


> Not the most interesting pic...but this is a 4' long pink ivory log that I stare at and think about cutting into sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 170997



If you let it get too old, it may be brown by the time you cut into it....


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> If you let it get too old, it may be brown by the time you cut into it....


Will it change color if there is no exposure to air and UV? The ends of the log, perhaps, but I though the inside would stay fresh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bhatleberg

I'd say a bit of both - plenty of good color, but plenty of cracking to create air exposure. The material is 50+ years air dried (basically, sat in a guy's basement after he imported them in the late 60s). I'd say I get maybe 20% premium hot pink, maybe 50% pinky red, and the rest kinda muddled/old looking. Here's a smaller piece in cross section, cut about a year ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Some of mine. Paela/Chakta Viga Burl. Picture doesn't do a good job capturing this piece.





Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl. From the same larger pieces I had that the piece Neil posted previously came from. Soaked up a LOT of stabilizing resin, and had checks to fill, but was definitely worth the effort.





Curly/Sappy Desert Ironwood that was part of a package of pen blanks from @barry richardson - all my best DIW has come from Barry. Real hard to capture this one - this one is best observed while holding it in direct sun. The chatoyance in this piece surpasses any other piece of DIW I've ever worked with.





There are a few others, but those are what I have pictures of.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

while we're talking bristlecone, this piece was collected as dead fall on mount charleston in 1979
the wire art on it was done by the guy i got it from

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> Will it change color if there is no exposure to air and UV? The ends of the log, perhaps, but I though the inside would stay fresh.





bhatleberg said:


> 'd say a bit of both - plenty of good color, but plenty of cracking to create air exposure.



I was just looking at all the cracks on it. Air can turn it brown from oxidation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99

This is a rollerball pen made from Gmelia Burl. It had gorgeous green, red and cream tones!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cmtpapa

I know for a fact that it’s not “pretty” to everyone. But in my collection this simple slimline is the prettiest piece I own. It’s one of the 50 out of 100 I’m turning for my family reunion next August. It is walnut that was originally machined from raw by my Uncle and myself using tools belonging to my grandfather. It was for my Father and my Stepmother for their headboard. After they passed my stepbrother found it in a cousins barn. I couldn't use it (9 ft. long) so I cut it into manageable pieces. Since I’ve retired and “Sold” my tablesaw, cnc, and in fact a cabinet shops worth of tools in exchange for a midi lathe I’ve started turning I had my son and 2 grandsons cut a bunch into blanks for me. We’ll be giving 100 of them to relatives at the 2020 family reunion in honor of the 100th reunion of my grandparents anniversary on the date of their anniversary. I call it my 5 generation wood. And that makes it gorgeous to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Here's my hrb....
> 
> View attachment 170516


@ripjack13 I’ll see your HRB chunk and raise you an HRB slab.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> @ripjack13 I’ll see your HRB chunk and raise you an HRB slab.
> 
> View attachment 172253



Oh nice.....


----------



## Tom Smart

More HRB (actually I forgot I had these).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Girk

Silver maple, starting to spalt.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Cool. From a distance it looks like flames.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## frankp

I have a small piece of wood my wife thinks is really pretty. She says I'm not allowed to put pictures of it on the internet though...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## phinds

frankp said:


> I have a small piece of wood my wife thinks is really pretty. She says I'm not allowed to put pictures of it on the internet though...


Bad Frank ! Bad Frank !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## phinds

frankp said:


> I have a small piece of wood my wife thinks is really pretty. She says I'm not allowed to put pictures of it on the internet though...


She just knows there will be comparisons and doesn't want you to be embarrassed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

For sure this is one of many

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Koa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Koa?


Sorry, yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I’m sooooo glad I didn’t know about your koa stash before you made the trip through Oklahoma! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

Madrone burl and camphor burl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## PeteStaehling

This is probably not actually the very prettiest but a very nice piece of mango that I was gifted on my recent trip to Hawaii. It is about 28" x 11" x 2". It was a couple inches longer, but I had to cut it down to get in in my luggage to get it home. I splashed some mineral spirits on it for the picture. It will look even nicer when properly sanded and finished. I have lots of other really lovely wood in other species. If I get around to it maybe I'll post some pictures of some of the other wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike1950 said:


> Do not own yet but workin on it. Amboyna
> 
> View attachment 168808


@Mike1950 did you ever get this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike1950 did you ever get this one?


Slowly but surely Crate is working it's way to me. 3rd world schedules are just a bit different then ours. Looks like end Jan or beginning of feb. Got through customs to get on boat and is almost on it's way.. I will post when I get this crate...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

fern tree

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I need a few 1" thick slices of that. Would make a cool pot call!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need a few 1" thick slices of that. Would make a cool pot call!




They actually grow down here. I've gotten a few pieces of dead where the lighter colored areas were rotted away & only the black skeleton remained. Resin casted a few. Really cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

First time I've looked at this and danged if I didn't hyperdrool! When I get in bed tonight - I'll be writhing in envy all night long! Tomorrow, at work, I'll be cussing you all pretty wood guys for keeping me awake!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds

@Mr. Peet was by a few days ago and dropped of some nice stuff for me to photograph for the site. Here are a couple of the best burls:




mallee, red (eucalyptus socialis) burl





black box (Eucalyptus bicolor) burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> @Mr. Peet was by a few days ago and dropped of some nice stuff for me to photograph for the site. Here are a couple of the best burls:
> 
> View attachment 176256
> mallee, red (eucalyptus socialis) burl
> 
> 
> View attachment 176257
> black box (Eucalyptus spp.) burl



The 'black box burl' was from Hearnes Hardwoods and sold as _Eucalyptus largiflorens_. The name was recently changed to _E. bicolor_.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Spinartist said:


> fern tree
> 
> View attachment 176180
> 
> View attachment 176181


WOW! I just was in New Zealand and saw lots of Fern Trees. I had no idea what the wood looked like. Fantastic. Here is a photo of them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

FranklinWorkshops said:


> WOW! I just was in New Zealand and saw lots of Fern Trees. I had no idea what the wood looked like. Fantastic. Here is a photo of them.
> 
> View attachment 176280




That's them!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged! - I'm sleepy this morning! Durn you WoodBarter! No sugar plums dancing in my head - Cellulose - beautiful cellulose!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I need a few 1" thick slices of that. Would make a cool pot call!




White pearl resin in fern tree skeleton. Not completed yet

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Echoashtoreth

ripjack13 said:


> This is yummy....
> Cocobolo
> View attachment 168692
> 
> View attachment 168693



Gorgeous! Will have to pull out my pic of cocobolo burl that i pruchased as a happy accident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth

Ok here are a couple of my faves.. cocobolo burl (as cut - tucked away) and some recently procured mango scales that are 

 good enough to eat!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

This will be my today's prettiest
Elder burl. Just pressure washed 48x40x48

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Here's one I had forgotten about. Honduran rosewood burl. Doesn't look like much in the overall pic but the lighting is a bit bad. The closeups show what it really looks like in the heartwood

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Spinartist said:


> fern tree
> 
> View attachment 176180
> 
> View attachment 176181


@Spinartist get your butt on here and tell me you have some of this for me!


----------



## Mike1950

New favorite. Cleanest burl I have ever cut. Satinwood.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> New favorite. Cleanest burl I have ever cut. Satinwood.
> 
> View attachment 226305
> 
> View attachment 226306


SWOON!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie

I've been looking for a thread like this! I don't know what took me so long to find it.

I guess I could post some Amboyna or something, but that would be cheating. Haha. These Tamo Ash boards are just a couple of the several I own and would probablly never part with. I admire them for their rarity on the market than anything else (from what I've been able to find at least). I don't think I have seen the stuff in the wild in board form except for one hardwood dealer in Pennsylvania who had one 4/4 board about 8-10' long and 8" wide that wanted at least $2000 for.

First two pics are the same board...










I don't even know what I will do with them, if anything. Investments for the time being! Though I did make a stabilized knife handle from one of the *scraps* I had...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds

WOWZERS ! Gorgeous stuff. I wouldn't part with'm either.


----------



## hokie

phinds said:


> WOWZERS ! Gorgeous stuff. I wouldn't part with'm either.


Yeah, a blessing and a curse! haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

hokie said:


> Yeah, a blessing and a curse! haha


Well, I ain't never!!! Kinda looks like your horizontal stabilizer on your TV needs fix'n ------ or it the vertical one - I get them confused!

Beautiful wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Spalted ebony burl sap

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigg081

hokie said:


> I've been looking for a thread like this! I don't know what took me so long to find it.
> 
> I guess I could post some Amboyna or something, but that would be cheating. Haha. These Tamo Ash boards are just a couple of the several I own and would probablly never part with. I admire them for their rarity on the market than anything else (from what I've been able to find at least). I don't think I have seen the stuff in the wild in board form except for one hardwood dealer in Pennsylvania who had one 4/4 board about 8-10' long and 8" wide that wanted at least $2000 for.
> 
> First two pics are the same board...
> View attachment 227162View attachment 227163
> 
> View attachment 227164
> 
> I don't even know what I will do with them, if anything. Investments for the time being! Though I did make a stabilized knife handle from one of the *scraps* I had...
> View attachment 227165


Stunning! Those need to come with a warning for any epileptics! Wow...just wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie

Bigg081 said:


> Stunning! Those need to come with a warning for any epileptics! Wow...just wow!


Haha, seriously! I definitely consider myself lucky to have it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow, Jeremy (@hokie ) keep me in mind if you have any more "small scraps" of that ash. It would make a one of a kind reel seat insert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 300LW

This might be cheating since it's from an antique, but this coromandel is my favorite wood that I own.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

300LW said:


> This might be cheating since it's from an antique, but this coromandel is my favorite wood that I own.
> View attachment 227979


Not all ugly. You wouldn't have trouble changing the ownership of a piece like that


----------



## Arn213

300LW said:


> This might be cheating since it's from an antique, but this coromandel is my favorite wood that I own.
> View attachment 227979


Bocote


----------



## 300LW

Nope. Diospyros quaesita, an ebony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

300LW said:


> This might be cheating since it's from an antique, but this coromandel is my favorite wood that I own.


In the US, it's normally called Ceylon ebony. Weird looking piece though.


----------



## 300LW

Coromandel - Antique Box Guide


During the reign of Queen Victoria, Coromandel was considered one of the most exotic, luxurious and expensive woods to work with and it was the veneer of choice for some of the finest boxes. Coromandel wood was sourced from India and South East Asia and was an incredibly dense, close-grained...




www.antiquebox.org





For some reason I can't open this page on my laptop but can on my phone.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

300LW said:


> Coromandel - Antique Box Guide
> 
> 
> During the reign of Queen Victoria, Coromandel was considered one of the most exotic, luxurious and expensive woods to work with and it was the veneer of choice for some of the finest boxes. Coromandel wood was sourced from India and South East Asia and was an incredibly dense, close-grained...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antiquebox.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't open this page on my laptop but can on my phone.


Opens OK on my workstation


----------



## Arn213

300LW said:


> Nope. Diospyros quaesita, an ebony.


I was basing that best guess as “bocote” based on several examples I have seen on guitar backs (some neck blanks that I owned with more black ink lines)- I probably should have paid attention more as it was lacking the structured face grain crispness that is exhibited in bocote……..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## phinds

Arn213 said:


> I was basing that best guess as “bocote” based on several examples I have seen on guitar backs (some neck blanks that I owned with more black ink lines)- I probably should have paid attention more as it was lacking the structured face grain crispness that is exhibited in bocote……..


Yep. Bocote was my first thought too, when I saw the pic.


----------



## 300LW

That is some exceptional bocote. Didn't know it could get that good.


----------



## phinds

300LW said:


> That is some exceptional bocote. Didn't think it could get that good.


bocote and cocobolo are both woods that on rare occasions get just STUNNINGLY more interesting than their more common type pieces.

This kind of bocote is certainly not common but I've seen several pieces of it over the years





This is a beautiful pair of cocobolo pieces but I once saw a piece that made this one look quite plain. It was in fact SO amazing that I was completely convinced that it was some kind of man made construct and could not possibly be wood, so stupidly I did not capture the pic and it was only later that I realized that it had been a real piece of cocobolo.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC

We should show some love for ugly wood, too...





Spalted pecan sap/heart mix - roughly 2x2x11. One of a number of sticks from a tree from our old property in Whiteville that has been sitting on a shelf for most of the last 10 years. I decided this would be a good stick to re-aquaint myself with my lathe.





No particular purpose, so turned it into a mirrored call shape and did some sanding and a light tung oil wipe to look for turning sanding flaws. OK for first time back at it.




Looking at it, something like this with a through stainless tube would make an interesting gun cabinet door pull in a game room. Hmmm, maybe a future project.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds

Who says that's ugly??? Tell them I'm going to sic Dr. Spalting on them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Yah, if that's what you call ugly, I must have accidentally stumbled into the high rent end of town again. Better make my way back to the other side of the tracks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

So many choices.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Yew so crazy

phinds said:


> Just for grins I thought I'd start a thread when everyone can show a few pics their favorite pieces of wood. It should be something you have had in hand, not something you've seen on the internet.
> 
> Also, would appreciate it if everyone would size their images so they are not huge.
> 
> I have a thing for cocobolo so here are my favorite three pieces of cocobolo, cut down to 400 pixels wide:
> 
> View attachment 168620 View attachment 168621 View attachment 168622


Dalbergia Nigra baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

Gorgeous, indeed, @Mike1950 and @Yew so crazy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ironwood Bill

phinds said:


> Just for grins I thought I'd start a thread when everyone can show a few pics their favorite pieces of wood. It should be something you have had in hand, not something you've seen on the internet.
> 
> Also, would appreciate it if everyone would size their images so they are not huge.
> 
> I have a thing for cocobolo so here are my favorite three pieces of cocobolo, cut down to 400 pixels wide:
> 
> View attachment 168620 View attachment 168621 View attachment 168622


Very nice pieces of cocobolo. It is one of the woods closest in figure to desert ironwood but not quite as dense.


----------



## Ironwood Bill

phinds said:


> Just for grins I thought I'd start a thread when everyone can show a few pics their favorite pieces of wood. It should be something you have had in hand, not something you've seen on the internet.
> 
> Also, would appreciate it if everyone would size their images so they are not huge.
> 
> I have a thing for cocobolo so here are my favorite three pieces of cocobolo, cut down to 400 pixels wide:
> 
> I've had so many to choose from over the years I can't really call one "The best." But here are a few burl bookmatched pairs I sold back in January of this year. Desert ironwood burl bookmatched scales 5.2 x 1.7 x .37 inches for knife handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike1950 said:


> So many choices.
> 
> View attachment 229388
> 
> View attachment 229389
> 
> View attachment 229390


2nd one is begging to be made into a bookmatched table...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> 2nd one is begging to be made into a bookmatched table...


It would be a spendy table


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike1950 said:


> It would be a spendy table


So you are selling table tops again ?
What about the longer slab on the second stack over there to the right? Or... I really meant the left...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> So you are selling table tops again ?
> What about the longer slab on the second stack over there to the right? Or... I really meant the left...


Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds

@Ironwood Bill it's pretty clear that those are D.I. but PLEASE state what woods you show. Some newbies cannot just look at woods and tell what they are.

EDIT: and by the way, is that neon orange real or is that the photography?


----------



## chatometry

This is not very exotic - a single ~17x120x1/2" Etimoe board which yielded this whole coffee table. I am not proud at all about my handwork, but the wood itself is very cool, as its chatoyance makes it look dark brown one day and honey another day (as in the two pictures below)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Hmmm, which piece first?




In the meantime, for pure funkiness and interest, it will be hard to beat this piece of maple burl @Mike1950 sent me many years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Extreme drool in progress…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Got one or two - but these are the ones I had handy and unwrapped. 




Lacy Redwood




an ol' piece of koa 





And some pieces of mahogany from under the desk.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

This type of picture thread- have to be diapers and bib ready.

Lil’ Mikey what species is the top photo? Redwood burl lace? If it is, is it the soft or the dense version?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Stabilized type! So really don't know the answer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

That is some nasty Koa! And the others aren't too shabby, either!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Arn213

Here is my entry for the prettiest rosewood species from Belize:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

That looks great as a wa handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

My favorite for acacia species- Hawaiian koa:









^Saving that one for an electric guitar carved top, new “proto-type” design. The 2 other “sister” billets became finished guitars out of this 400 year old log that was suffered it’s fate from old ripped age (5’ diameter at the trunk). Finished guitars below (pernambuco set neck, African Blackwood fretboard with korina body):





The sister top below that ended up being published in Vintage Guitar Magazine on March 2014 issue (Brazilian rosewood set neck, korina body):

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hokie

Just got several of these blocks of (what seems to be) decaying Chrysophyllum cainito, aka Caimito, aka Star Apple in the mail today...





I'm assuming the lighter colored "cells" are white rot, but overall it's much denser than I would expect being so concentrated with rot. The pic above shows the wood with mineral spirits applied, so it's much lighter toned when dry. 

I just love the unique, unusual look of the pattern made by the decay. I am not sure if this falls in the spalted realm since I don't really see fungal coloring really. The dark lines are what appear to be the wood's original color to the naked eye.

Can't wait to stabilize these!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds

hokie said:


> Just got several of these blocks of (what seems to be) decaying Chrysophyllum cainito, aka Caimito, aka Star Apple in the mail today...
> 
> View attachment 229896
> 
> I'm assuming the lighter colored "cells" are white rot, but overall it's much denser than I would expect being so concentrated with rot. The pic above shows the wood with mineral spirits applied, so it's much lighter toned when dry.
> 
> I just love the unique, unusual look of the pattern made by the decay. I am not sure if this falls in the spalted realm since I don't really see fungal coloring really. The dark lines are what appear to be the wood's original color to the naked eye.
> 
> Can't wait to stabilize these!


Can you show the end grain. That seems MUCH too regular to be just white rot. The whole thing looks much more like a grass (e.g. palm tree) than wood. See, for example, black palm to see what I mean about the pattern.


----------



## hokie

phinds said:


> Can you show the end grain. That seems MUCH too regular to be just white rot. The whole thing looks much more like a grass (e.g. palm tree) than wood. See, for example, black palm to see what I mean about the pattern.


Sure, here are a couple more pics (still with the mineral spirits)...








Here is the slab I believe it came from (obviously without mineral spirits)...




Edit: Most of my other blocks are not nearly this regular in pattern. I obviously picked the "prettiest". haha

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Thanks. That's just some weird stuff (and beautiful). Doesn't look like a grass after all but I've never seen anything like it. @Mr. Peet & other wood pros ... any ideas?


----------



## hokie

phinds said:


> Thanks. That's just some weird stuff (and beautiful). Doesn't look like a grass after all but I've never seen anything like it. @Mr. Peet & other wood pros ... any ideas?


As noted in my initial post, it was sold to me as "Chrysophyllum cainito, aka Caimito, aka Star Apple". I will add... my particular pieces came from Indonesia.


----------



## Mr. Peet

hokie said:


> Sure, here are a couple more pics (still with the mineral spirits)...
> 
> View attachment 229898
> View attachment 229899
> 
> Here is the slab I believe it came from (obviously without mineral spirits)...
> View attachment 229900
> 
> Edit: Most of my other blocks are not nearly this regular in pattern. I obviously picked the "prettiest". haha


Jeremy, could you post up a few of your other pieces in the wood ID forum so we could see those as well. Not sure why the wood was from Indonesia when it is a Caribbean native. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hokie

Mr. Peet said:


> Jeremy, could you post up a few of your other pieces in the wood ID forum so we could see those as well. Not sure why the wood was from Indonesia when it is a Caribbean native. Thanks.


Happy to share more examples over there!


----------



## GS-76

I think these Myrtle Burl slabs are my best so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213

Mr. Peet said:


> Jeremy, could you post up a few of your other pieces in the wood ID forum so we could see those as well. Not sure why the wood was from Indonesia when it is a Caribbean native. Thanks.


Caimito is the actual fruit- it is not the tree. Natives and locals would refer to this as “Caimito” for point of reference compare to using the term Star Apple. The only south East Asian country that I know by experience that has caimito is in the Philippines as it was introduced there when the Spaniards colonized the island. That version has more purple in the inside. Some are in the yellow-greenish family. These are known to grow in Central America and South America (as well as Polynesia, Portugal, Spain and in the Caribbean islands- stateside it does grow in Hawaii and Florida might be a possibility). Caimito from Indonesia? I would have to ask my Aussie luthier friend who lives there and I would have to ask him if that actually grows there. My best guess is that if your vendor resides in Indonesia, but if he is an importer, he could have easily procured this from a neighboring country. It would probably be the best if you just confirm the actually origin from your vendor.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## whitewaterjay

Came across this 12" wide black walnut board recently in the shop. I love the figure and color in this board, just amazing with the grey and brown tones

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Swoon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Spalted Scotch attorney (Clusia rosea).

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Never posted in this thread. Here's my prettiest piece of wood. Plywood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I guess the prettiest piece I have, isn't much like you other guys. Elm burl

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Elm burl



I don't see or hear about elm or elm burl much - and I think it's a very underrated wood. It's beautiful and I wish it was seen more often.

That's a spectacular piece, Eric, and I'd be very proud to own it, if I were you. I'd love a chunk like that and if I owned that piece, I'd certainly consider it among my prettiest pieces of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

But, that plywood - that is the real treasure here!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I do cherish it. A good friend gave it to me. Now if I could talk him out of some more. He gave some to another guy that sold it. He asked what he got for it and the guy wouldn't tell him. He didn't care that he sold it but not saying, really hit him wrong. He always asks me what I've did with mine. I tell him its sitting on a shelf and I'm afraid to do anything with it right now. I'll probably do like everyone else and hang onto it. He also gave me this piece. It doesn't show the eyes on the cut side like the other. This one needs cast into something. I'll hang onto this one as well until I find the right project. I made a pen and a turkey call from a piece and gave to him.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Never posted in this thread. Here's my prettiest piece of wood. Plywood
> 
> View attachment 230930


Dunno! I challenge your plain ol plywood with my LVL!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno! I challenge your plain ol plywood with my LVL!
> 
> View attachment 230941


Whoa. That's exhibition-grade LVL burl!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

BoonareeBurl said:


> Whoa. That's exhibition-grade LVL burl!


Nailed it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I guess the prettiest piece I have, isn't much like you other guys. Elm burl
> 
> View attachment 230931
> 
> View attachment 230932


And yet, another of many burled samples I lack. I do have a Wych elm burl sample.


----------



## bhatleberg

Afzelia burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

bhatleberg said:


> Afzelia burl
> 
> View attachment 230965
> 
> View attachment 230966
> 
> View attachment 230967
> 
> View attachment 230968


Nice, did you know which species?


----------



## bhatleberg

Just afzelia to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JP53

phinds said:


> Just for grins I thought I'd start a thread when everyone can show a few pics their favorite pieces of wood. It should be something you have had in hand, not something you've seen on the internet.
> 
> Also, would appreciate it if everyone would size their images so they are not huge.
> 
> I have a thing for cocobolo so here are my favorite three pieces of cocobolo, cut down to 400 pixels wide:
> 
> View attachment 168620 View attachment 168621 View attachment 168622

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

So, @JP53, what kind of wood is that?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making




----------

